# Empisal Knitmaster 326



## threadlady (Nov 5, 2011)

I am recently getting interested (again) in machine knitting. I have a very simple manual machine in my summer home. Didn't do to much with it, but did enjoy making a couple of things for myself about 30 years ago.

Since I was re-introduced to machine knitting, I fretted because I spend more time in my winter home (FL) and didn't want to take it back and forth. I have been watching eBay and wished I could afford what I really wanted - a machine with a ribber and a punch card reader. 

I checked Craig's list and came across a listing for a knitting machine for $80, BUT the listing said it had to be sold that weekend as she would be moving. AND the date was the previous weekend. I emailed her and asked if the machine had been sold yet (it was for sale about 25 miles away - very close!) I didn't receive a response so forgot about it.

Last weekend, I received an email saying that she had moved, but the machine was still available. To make an already long story short(er), she moved to about 1/4 mile from my house. I made an appointment to see the machine this morning. I had already decided that if the machine was just a single bed manual with the punch card ability, I would think about it. If it was a single bed with no extras, I would pass on it.

To my suprise, it is an Empisal (European) Knitmaster 326 with a ribber, punch card reader (24-hole) and something called a pattern reader, all manuals, a half dozen magazines, two books by Angela Gordon on learning to machine knit, two pattern sets by Marion Nelson (to design your sweaters), blank punch cards as well as an extra set for weaving and all tools! She also had a folding table for it for an extra $20.

The ribber manual had the sales slip in it (1995) and the woman said that she had never made a garment on it.

I think my guardian angels were working overtime this week! 

I'm probably going to be asking quite a few questions - mostly based on the fact that I can't find much info on it on the I'net. It seems pretty straight forward, but I still have a long steep learning curve to get through.

Loving is doing,

Judy Morin


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

Your Guardian angel certainly was watching over you. Good for you, girl !


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW!!!! you got a real bargain....never give up, never surrender!!! see how nice it was just because you bothered to try after the 'sale' was over....now get on youtube and check out all the 'universal' stuff, casting on, moving sts, inc and decs.... really doesn't matter which machine you have for MANY projects.... try clogden21 and cherylbrunette for basic info, accessories and even entire projects. they both work on bonds but that doesn't stop you from getting back into the swing of things with their help...i have mostly metal bed machines but i use their videos for refreshers when beginning something i haven't done for awhile...


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

Can I borrow your guardian angel I am so searching also and don't have the money to get the one I would love to have either.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!
First thing you need to do is clean it really good. You may need to use a hair dryer to heat the old oil up to get buttons and switches to move. Then oil it. You will definitely need to order a new sponge bar before you even try to use it. When you clean it take all the needles out and soak them in alcohol,wipe them off then soal them in machine oil and wipe them again.
Pat


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

What a bargain, I had one of those machines and they are lovely. Learn to use the pattern reader [knitradar] as it is the best way of getting a garment that fits in any stitch pattern or yarn that you want.
Sue.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations great buy.
Best wishes


----------



## threadlady (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks so much to all of you. Since unpacking, I find I am missing a couple of things - the nylon cord (I'm sure I can find a stubstitute), the original set of punch cards (and the pattern book) for the basic machine, and the yarn separator fingers. Also the Instruction manual is there but not the manual that includes all the parts. I have inquired about these things, but it's very early and I haven't heard yet. Except for the original set of punch cards, I's sure I can find the others.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations. The Knitmaster machines were my favorites, I still have a 370 Fine Knitter ,it must be 35 years old now, but still working well, If you google the items you want I am sure you will get everything that's needed.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh what a find even with a few missing items it is Great! Enjoy!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

I think your Guardian Angel is stupendous!!! How wonderful for you. I hope you have many happy hours knitting on it!

Charlene


----------



## bellshare (Apr 2, 2011)

I am so thrilled for you. I have been on ebay (UK) and it surprises me that machines are still wanted and good money being paid for them. I too am picking up MK after a number of years, bought one off the Internet but when it got here, it had been packed wrongly and was I thought in no fit state to use, took it apart and it is working now. The refund from the seller paid for the parts. So, good luck, I am sure it will come back to you in bits! regards beryl


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

that is so wonderful! I love a good find like that! you'll have lots of fun now. !!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

> threadlady Thanks so much to all of you. Since unpacking, I find I am missing a couple of things - the nylon cord (I'm sure I can find a stubstitute), the original set of punch cards (and the pattern book) for the basic machine, and the yarn separator fingers. Also the Instruction manual is there but not the manual that includes all the parts. I have inquired about these things, but it's very early and I haven't heard yet. Except for the original set of punch cards, I's sure I can find the others.


ravel cord--buy a roll of 'knit-cro-sheen' thread...it is a medium to heavy crochet cotton with a shiny surface that slips out easily.... inexpensive, one roll will last for years...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

How great is that!!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

kate...while we're talking...i have recently bought a box of pants hangers (the kind with 2 halves that open and then snap shut when the hanger is closed) at the Big Lots Store...they make wonderful clamps and when turned upside down to clamp onto the knit fabric, there is a hook there for extra weight if you need it...they cover about 8-10" at a time.... love them! $12 for a dozen hangers.... i like to look in hardware stores, dime stores, sewing notions, etc for things to use that might be cheaper than the 'special tools'...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Neat idea, thanks


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Absolutely BRILLIANT! Love minds that think outside the box. Can't wait to get to the store.

Charlene


----------



## SandiV (Nov 22, 2011)

Ooh, I'm glad I saw your post. I bought a Passap manual knitting machine off eBay several years ago and have never used it, plus I'm clueless where to start. I never thought of checking out youtube. So guess where I'm going right now!!! Thanks.


----------



## bellshare (Apr 2, 2011)

I have always admired the passap and pfaff but never thought myself clever enough to use one. They do some lovely patterns. There is one for sale on ebay now and I am wondering if I could use it. However, I do hope you have a go with yours. Think how proud you will be when you conquer it. regards beryl (Wales)


----------



## AnneDee (Nov 23, 2011)

A lovely machine. I had one for years until I upgraded to the 360 which has a lace carriage. I,f as one of the other contributors said, the pattern reader you mention is the KnitRadar it's an invaluable tool. You can draw out any size and shape piece and once you''ve checked the tension for your yarn and pattern follow row by row for the number of stitches you need, decreasing and increasing accordingly.

Have fun with it.


----------



## threadlady (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks. I had to leave it in one home while I traveled to the other for the holidays. I did find a Silver-Reed distributor who changed the sponge bar and had some needles that fit. I have not tried the ribber yet - will as soon as I get back in Jan.

Meanwhile, I took out my old Genie (the Magic Knitter) and cleaned it. The needles on the machine are just fine, the ribber has some minor rust on the backs of the needles - size 200 and 600 emery cloth is taking care of it. But, while I can't find a sponge bar on the machine, there appears to be some old sponge tape under the needle bar. I have been trying to find out something about this machine on the I-net but have not been successful. Even so, it appears to be knitting just fine and after tomorrow I will attach the ribber and see how it is working.

Looking forward to getting back to machine knitting.

Judy Morin


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

threadlady said:


> Thanks. I had to leave it in one home while I traveled to the other for the holidays. I did find a Silver-Reed distributor who changed the sponge bar and had some needles that fit. I have not tried the ribber yet - will as soon as I get back in Jan.
> 
> Meanwhile, I took out my old Genie (the Magic Knitter) and cleaned it. The needles on the machine are just fine, the ribber has some minor rust on the backs of the needles - size 200 and 600 emery cloth is taking care of it. But, while I can't find a sponge bar on the machine, there appears to be some old sponge tape under the needle bar. I have been trying to find out something about this machine on the I-net but have not been successful. Even so, it appears to be knitting just fine and after tomorrow I will attach the ribber and see how it is working.
> 
> ...


you might want to look on youtube about how to rebuild a sponge bar.... it works just fine...


----------



## threadlady (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you, there was one sponge bar in which we removed the old sponge and replaced it with foam insulation tape. When we examined the ribber, there wasn't a sponge bar, BUT three place that had sponge tape installed. So we replaced all three (took a couple different depths) and all seems to be well. 

I made a couple of stocking caps (KG 1956 from KnitKing Magazine Jan-Feb 1973 - I saved everything!) to give to DGS's for Christmas. Stopped to make a dozen (or so) mug rugs to make for family and will make two more stocking caps after that. It's working just great


----------



## Rosse (May 16, 2016)

Je cherche le mode d'emploi de Empisal Kritmaster d'avance merci de me le communiquer Mme Colette Rossé


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Susan Ranner uses knitting machines similar to your machine and has videos on her site: https://myknittingmachinesandme.wordpress.com


----------

